
Ask HN: Tell me about your experience with productivity apps - h302
There are tons of those apps: Any.do, Todoist, Microsoft todo (Wunderlist), Things, Omnifocus, etc. I want to do a small research on the use of those apps. I am thinking about three types of readers
1. The user: A person who actually use a productivity app<p>* What app do you use?<p>* What are the features you use a lot?<p>* What are the most cumbersome features you wish they didn&#x27;t exist?<p>* Have you ever been in a situation when you are using an app and you say &quot;I wish I could do that&quot;?<p>* Have you tried other apps before using the actual app? Why did you quit?<p>* Are you using different apps to organize a workflow? Tell me about it.<p>2. The traumatized user: A person who once used an app (or several apps) and then decided to never use an app anymore.<p>* What drove you to quit the app?<p>* How do you manage your time without the app?<p>3. The person who never used an app:<p>* Why you didn&#x27;t consider the option?<p>* Do you have some particular fear&#x2F;need (privacy, accessibility)?<p>Feel free to talk about anything that I didn&#x27;t ask above. I want to listen to you.
======
reaanb2
I've been looking for task tracking / planning software with some project
management features, like the ability to decompose tasks into subtasks,
estimate duration and priority and specify dependencies among tasks. However,
the software I tested only allow duration to be recorded if the task is
scheduled on a specific date, and they're usually complicated with a lot of
features I don't need (yet). So I'm still using a bunch of spreadsheets for
now...

~~~
h302
What do you mean by "estimate a duration" ? Do you mean take a duration as an
input? Would you elaborate more on how you are using spreadsheets ?

